# Negative thoughts



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all.

this can be my last message for the next few days until i get a new laptop in Dubai. The day of departure has arrived but I am not that happy...I realize only now that I'm leaving all my life here, family, parents, friends...FC INTER (why not) and much more. I wonder if I did choice accepting this challange...But probably some of you felt the same...

Well anyway thanks a lot for the really useful and funny threads and hope to meet you one of the next days...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> Hi all.
> 
> this can be my last message for the next few days until i get a new laptop in Dubai. The day of departure has arrived but I am not that happy...I realize only now that I'm leaving all my life here, family, parents, friends...FC INTER (why not) and much more. I wonder if I did choice accepting this challange...But probably some of you felt the same...
> 
> Well anyway thanks a lot for the really useful and funny threads and hope to meet you one of the next days...


It's always hard leaving all your loved ones behind but think about it like this, if you did this move 30 years ago you may have got a letter once in a blue moon. Now you have Skype, Email and VideoCalls - they'll be closer than you think with a bit of technical tomfoolery 

I miss everyone from back home, just glad I've made some really good friends through this forum to soften the blow.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi 30Knots,

Hey is only natural that you feel this way. I got all weepy when I left Mexico (and so got my mom and dad). I miss them very much, but we email every week, I call them on Skype (when the bloody thing works), call them on the phone every now and then, and keep in touch with everyone on Facebook. I get to chat with my friends on MSN early in the mornings and late evenings. I know is not the same, but you get by, and if anything, I think the distance has actually helped to make some ties even stronger, which is really great. I am so far from home, but I can still feel the love! And so will you, you'll see. You are about to start a great adventure in your life, which hopefully will be very positive and rewarding.

Good luck, have a safe trip and hope we can meet you soon.

Izzy


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

30knots said:


> Hi all.
> 
> this can be my last message for the next few days until i get a new laptop in Dubai. The day of departure has arrived but I am not that happy...I realize only now that I'm leaving all my life here, family, parents, friends...FC INTER (why not) and much more. I wonder if I did choice accepting this challange...But probably some of you felt the same...
> 
> Well anyway thanks a lot for the really useful and funny threads and hope to meet you one of the next days...


Hi 30 Knots,

How are you finding it since your post in September? Going through exactly the same emotions now, family, friends, comfort zone etc etc. Too late to turn back so going to jump in with both feet but nervous all the same!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jump! You will fall in sandy beaches, is not too bad


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Dizzy, so much to be positive about but it's just in those quiet moments plus the boys have had a wobble or two lately. I'm sure they we will take to it like a duck to water just hoping their first days at a new school, in a new country, aren't too traumatic.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

nandaclan said:


> Thanks Dizzy, so much to be positive about but it's just in those quiet moments plus the boys have had a wobble or two lately. I'm sure they we will take to it like a duck to water just hoping their first days at a new school, in a new country, aren't too traumatic.


Hi there

I am too in the same position as you we are looking to relocate in the next 6 months or so - depending on final offer from hubbys company. You are right there is so much to be positive about and I have been great with the children (3 of them 14,12,5!!) but I did have a bit of a wobble last week as it all seemed to come crashing down on me!! I know it will be a fabulous experience and I need to keep this in my mind!! after the initial tears from the two older children they have been great asking loads of questions but I'm not stupid and I know there will be several more tears before (and after) we move.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I see what you mean. Luckily there is so much here for the little ones to do (beach, water parks, skiing, etc. etc. ) so hopefully that should make it easier for them too. And lastly, children can be so much resilient as well... you will all be fine, you'll see  good luck and let us know if we can help with anything.


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I know we have talked about each of us having lows and having to rely on everyone else to cheer us up. I think I'm going to invest in a huge bed that we can all get in! I also have three - all boys 11, 8, 7 managed to get them into Repton which was a huge tick in the box. The next will be finding the right place to live.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

nandaclan said:


> Yeah I know we have talked about each of us having lows and having to rely on everyone else to cheer us up. I think I'm going to invest in a huge bed that we can all get in! I also have three - all boys 11, 8, 7 managed to get them into Repton which was a huge tick in the box. The next will be finding the right place to live.


 HI Nandaclan

We have the added problem about our eldest as we may have to leave him in the UK to finish his standard grades (Scotlands equivilent to GCSE) and then join us to do his A Levels. He is very mature about it all and we will go home a lot in the first year till he comes out but its still a hard decision to make. He doesn't want to have to repeat a year and its his decision to stay at home (if Gran will have him!!)

We have found schools pretty good in trying to get places and am looking to view them when we come out for a visit before we actually put applications in, in the next few weeks hopefully. 

Hate all this 'in limbo' mode though just wish we could finalise details re contract then we will know if we are coming or going!!! The kids are desperate to know too!!! Although my daughter 12, doesn't know how she will manage to get up for school and also manage without being on MSN for hours of a night!!!!

We are from UK where are your from?


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

UK also - North West, hats off to your eldest must be hard on all of you. We just flooded, (under advice), all the schools of our choice with applications and it was a relief when it came together.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes I agree am sure we will all be fine we wont be the first families to relocate and certainly wont be the last!!!!

You will be in the same situation as me - hubby out to work, children at school, and then you - "what do I do?" I keep asking my hubby to which I'm told am sure you will find something to do!!!! "Go shopping, sunbath (when i'm not about to fry in the heat!!)"

Hope everything goes well for you - when are you expecting to move?


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Husband goes out in January and the boys & I follow February half term. I'm sure all will work out for us both.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

We are a bit the same Hubby Jan or Feb and us in April maybe

If you want you can PM me and I will give you my mail address and you can let me know how you are getting on.

Take care


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

No probs, struggling to find the link to PM members at the moment maybe it's because we are fairly new to the forum and haven't earned the PM facility yet?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's always hard leaving all your loved ones behind but think about it like this, if you did this move 30 years ago you may have got a letter once in a blue moon. Now you have Skype, Email and VideoCalls - they'll be closer than you think with a bit of technical tomfoolery
> 
> I miss everyone from back home, just glad I've made some really good friends through this forum to soften the blow.



Friends do soften the blow and make the experience a lot more fun but I, for one, failed to appreciate the enormity of my decision to move here. Having lived on my own in the UK for the past 6 years and being so far from my family and yet having been able to build a whole new life for myself, I made the mistake of thinking that a move here would be child's place. It's especially worse because it didn't really hit me on day one but now, nearly three months down the line, I suddenly realise how difficult it is to adjust to a whole new life and whilst I do not wish to go back to my old life and feel that my adventure in Dubai is for the best (both for my career and my personal life), I sometimes miss my life in the UK because everything was familiar to me then - I had friends who knew me very well and I could just pop over whenever something was wrong and I needed to chat (the new ones are great but sometimes you miss those people who really know you!), I had my other half there, I knew my way around and all the other small things that we all take for granted!

I think with time though I will settle into my new life and feel good again..... up to the point when I decide I want a new adventure!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

nandaclan said:


> No probs, struggling to find the link to PM members at the moment maybe it's because we are fairly new to the forum and haven't earned the PM facility yet?


I think if you click on my "name" then a drop down box appears and you can take it from there. I think you only need to post 5 times - not sure though - maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Friends do soften the blow and make the experience a lot more fun but I, for one, failed to appreciate the enormity of my decision to move here. Having lived on my own in the UK for the past 6 years and being so far from my family and yet having been able to build a whole new life for myself, I made the mistake of thinking that a move here would be child's place. It's especially worse because it didn't really hit me on day one but now, nearly three months down the line, I suddenly realise how difficult it is to adjust to a whole new life and whilst I do not wish to go back to my old life and feel that my adventure in Dubai is for the best (both for my career and my personal life), I sometimes miss my life in the UK because everything was familiar to me then - I had friends who knew me very well and I could just pop over whenever something was wrong and I needed to chat (the new ones are great but sometimes you miss those people who really know you!), I had my other half there, I knew my way around and all the other small things that we all take for granted!
> 
> I think with time though I will settle into my new life and feel good again..... up to the point when I decide I want a new adventure!


Maz

I total agree - I don't have any family in the uk of my own(except for my hubby and children!!) just really good friends and although you may not see them on a daily basis you know that if you need them they will always be there for you - with a smile and a hug Thats what i will miss the most if our move goes ahead


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey don't get too melancholy, the reason we are going there/are there is for the adventure, the new places to visit, the new people to meet who you can tell all your funny stories to that your friends at home have already heard!

Your good pals will always be there on the end of a phone or e mail and no doubt they're delighted they also have a new place to visit on holiday - it's only 6/7 hours away.

Think of the sun, sea & beach


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nandaclan said:


> Hey don't get too melancholy, the reason we are going there/are there is for the adventure, the new places to visit, the new people to meet who you can tell all your funny stories to that your friends at home have already heard!
> 
> Your good pals will always be there on the end of a phone or e mail and no doubt they're delighted they also have a new place to visit on holiday - it's only 6/7 hours away.
> 
> Think of the sun, sea & beach


You are right but I also found when I moved to the UK that my old friends moved on. Family will always be there for you but everyone else moves on! I'm originally from the Seychelles and after I left, most of my friends got married and had kids or moved abroad for that matter. I'm single with no children and just found that I didn't fit in anymore - everyone was just talking about nappies, babies and husbands and couldn't commit to going out since their priorities had changed. My worry is that the new friends I made in the UK will do the same but on the other hand, I also appreciate that I'm the one that left and it would be very unfair to expect them to put their lives on hold just cause I'm feeling down at the mo or just cause at some point in the future I might decide to go that to my old life (even that is a tad impossible!).


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm resigned to having to work hard at maintaining friends & links back home and appreciate that I will lose touch with those "in jokes" that circulate within close groups of friends. However, we are fortunate that we intend to go home for the long school holidays which will hoepfully make it that bit easier.

On the upside really looking forward to meeting a new cirle of people that I hope I can become friends with!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's always hard leaving all your loved ones behind but think about it like this, if you did this move 30 years ago you may have got a letter once in a blue moon. Now you have Skype, Email and VideoCalls - they'll be closer than you think with a bit of technical tomfoolery
> 
> I miss everyone from back home, just glad I've made some really good friends through this forum to soften the blow.



Absolutely true. I spent much of my childhood overseas and in those days international calls were prohibitively expensive, there was no email and post took weeks to arrive. That was really being cut off from family.

These days, in relative terms, international travel is cheap and staying in regular contact, even if just by email or Facebook is simple. You can do something interesting and email photos to friends and family within minutes. Technology truly is amazing.



-


----------

